# Tailgate spreader for bulk salt



## Mustang (Feb 20, 2004)

Thinking of retiring my Western Pro Flo 2 spreaders and getting something new. What's the reviews and opinions on the newest tailgate spreaders that can handle bulk salt?


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

As far as tailgate spreaders go I thought the pro flo2 was great. I have never owned one but used one in the past. It has a speed control for the feed and spinner. My personal owner experience with bulk salt in a tailgate spreader was the buyer's tgs07. It worked good but was handicapped buy a one speed auger/ spinner. It you are running wide open all the time it's fine, but smaller areas it's not ideal. That said they are cheap and you should have extra cheap parts on hand. For what any of the 2 speed tailgate spreaders cost you are approaching the cost of a small electric v box spreader.


----------



## CCSnow (Jan 25, 2016)

I had a Boss Tgs600 that was decent. It has a variable spinner but didn't have an auger just spinning leaded weights. High moisture salt would stick to the sides sometimes so you would have to get out and shake the salter. Hook up and removal was easy if you kept it lubed. Love my vbx in comparison because of capacity and spread pattern but it's a lot harder to clean. Also depends how you plan to fill it. If by hand I would do a tailgate, if by machine I would do vbox. I've heard great things about SnowEx tailgate spreaders.


----------



## Alpine Snow (Nov 16, 2020)

I’ve had the BOSS TGS 1100 for several years with no issues. Very easy for one guy to put on and take off. It has the auger.


----------



## 715Plower (Jan 14, 2015)

I bought a Western 2500 and installed a vibe on the frame with a toggle switch. When the salt stops spreading flip it on and any bridging issues are resolved.


----------



## Ol Shayner (Nov 29, 2020)

I have a 6 cubic ft. and 8(new, not used yet) arctic but the mount, frame, and motor assembly are the same on both, just hopper size itself is different. I am 100 % happy with the way they work, the way they hook up to or remove from truck, and ease of control, I've always used bagged salt, never bulk and only issue I ever had/have is large hard clumps of salt will fall in and stop flow of salt to the anger.


----------



## firerookief18 (12 mo ago)

Ok question: I have 2 salt dog tgs 5 yd- has anyone made a block off plate to stoop spillage once you turn the spreader off? Both of mine continues to spill salt out all over the ground when I turn mine off. I was thinking of fabricating a simple stainless steel slide plate to block the opening while I’m not using it or em route to the next site. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Kman2298 (Dec 24, 2015)

I also have a salt dog tailgate salter with a vibrator. I love the design with the auger. Very simple easy to use and the vibrator comes in handy. If the salts wet it will get clogged very easily. I have only been using a mix of bag and bulk salt thats completely dry in it.


----------

